# Entering Mexico as a newcomer



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi there, the past two hours I've been trying to figure out what the new immigrations laws are for a newcomer. Unfortunately I couldn't find a topic that could provide me the answer. Here is my question:

I'm planning to move to Nayarit in October as my girlfriend is Mexican and I'm planning to spend my future with her (I'm not planning to get married yet). I would like to obtain a visa which allows me to live up to at least a period of one year, but preferably more. I would be able to prove that in the last six months I've received an income that is more than 2000 USD, but if I'll go to Mexico in October I will leave my job and also lose my source of income. My savings are around 30K USD. 

1. Would I meet the requirements to obtain at least a temporary visa? 
2. For how long would this visa rest? 
3. Does it allow me to work in Mexico e.g. as an English teacher?
4. Can I do the whole application in my home country or do I also have do a part in Mexico?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Why don't you inquire at the Mexican Consulate nearest you?


----------



## arturo_b (Sep 17, 2009)

Your best answer will come from the Mexican consulate nearest you,
dir-con-Consulados de México en Exterior

The Mexican immigration authority publishes details in Spanish with an English index at
Inicio - Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

There are many websites that explain the new laws in plain English so confused as to why you didn't find it. Google and you will find it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> Why don't you inquire at the Mexican Consulate nearest you?


You could also ask your Mexican girlfriend to make inquiries for you at whatever INM office is nearest to her. INM = Instituto Nacional de Migración aka Mexican Immigration.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If you ask at the consulate nearest you, you'll get the answers that matter: the requirements that THEY have, because they are the ones who'll be issuing your papers to take into the country with you.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, if you father your girlfriend's child, then it's a different ballgame.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Would I meet the requirements to obtain at least a temporary visa?
You will need to show six months of income of ~$1800 USD to qualify for a temporary resdient visa. I hear that some, but not all, INM offices are asking for proof of where the income came from and evidence that it will continue after you move to Mexico. That might be a problem for you. Your savings are insufficient to qualify - you would need ~$194,000 held in savings for the last 12 months.

2. For how long would this visa rest?
Assuming you can qualify, you can pay for as many years as you like, up to 4. After 4 years you must either convert to permanent residency or return to the Netherlands and start over again for another 4 years.

3. Does it allow me to work in Mexico e.g. as an English teacher?
No, you would need a work permit to do that. If you could land a job at a quality school you should be able to come in on a work permit visa and the income question becomes moot. You could either land that job from home (difficult because Mexico has an "in person" culture) or by coming to Mexico on a tourist visa and finding work (expensive because you would have to return home to start the visa process). You not being a native speaker will be a bit of a stumbling block with this since native speakers from the nearby US are plentiful. You also would probably want to get an ESL teaching certificate from a reputable school before starting your job hunt.

4. Can I do the whole application in my home country or do I also have do a part in Mexico? 
You must start the process in the Netherlands. You finish it upon arrival in Mexico.

If you were married to her, you could come in on a family visa. If you father a child with her you go straight to permanent resident with the right to work.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

circle110 said:


> I hear that some, but not all, INM offices are asking for proof of where the income came from and evidence that it will continue after you move to Mexico.


 Eek, first I've heard of that! I thought if anyone was going to ask about income continuing it would be at the Embassy when applying for a Residente Temporal.... When they didn't raise the subject with me I thought I was home free......

Anyway, guess I'll find out in two weeks time when I hit the country.......Totally on a high in anticipation of Mexican life so will try and forget what circle110 said!

:lalala:

Good luck with your application Victorv!!


----------



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

circle110 said:


> 1. Would I meet the requirements to obtain at least a temporary visa?
> You will need to show six months of income of ~$1800 USD to qualify for a temporary resdient visa. I hear that some, but not all, INM offices are asking for proof of where the income came from and evidence that it will continue after you move to Mexico. That might be a problem for you. Your savings are insufficient to qualify - you would need ~$194,000 held in savings for the last 12 months.


Thanks for all the information circle110. I was wondering if you really know people that had to prove their source of income and proof that it will continue after moving to Mexico? Or is this something you heard but can't verify that this information is correct? I'm wondering how they would check this as they only require bank statement and no employment contracts or pension letters.


----------



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

buzzbar said:


> Eek, first I've heard of that! I thought if anyone was going to ask about income continuing it would be at the Embassy when applying for a Residente Temporal.... When they didn't raise the subject with me I thought I was home free......
> 
> Anyway, guess I'll find out in two weeks time when I hit the country.......Totally on a high in anticipation of Mexican life so will try and forget what circle110 said!
> 
> ...


Please let us know if they will ask you anything about this! It's important for me to know.

Have safe trip and good luck!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

No, I have just read about people who have been asked; I have no first hand experience. I got my first visa in 2012 before the new rules took effect so this year I only renewed/converted to residente temporal and I was not asked to provide any new income proof outside of writing a letter stating that my income continues from the same source as last year. When I got my original visa I was asked to write a letter stating where my funds came from and that they would continue but they simply took my word for it outside of viewing my previous bank statements. In my case, I had no need to "fib" since it was investment income.

Your best (and really only) bet to get proper information on the requirements will be to get them from the consulate. 

If your plan is to work, then it doesn't matter anyway because a work visa does not require that you show income. If I were in your place, I would start an ESL course ASAP and, once you have gotten certified, fly to Mexico (or you can take the course in Mexico), enter on an FMM, and start hunting for a job. Once you have an offer in hand, you can return home and start the process of getting a residente temporal with work permission. The question of past/future income will never even be brought up.


----------

